# Should I get a pair of MBT shoes?



## leekelbel (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm looking for a new pair of shoes, and I'm curious to know if anyone wears the MBT shoes. And I'm curious to know if they have worn them if they like them or hate them. I've heard they help with posture and back pain if your on your feet a lot. I am. I don't want to spend the money on them, though, if they suck! haha

Thanks!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't have those but I have a pair of Sketchers Shape Ups which are similar. They are great for walking in, terrible for standing in. I like them and they are a lot cheaper than the MBTs.


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 14, 2010)

i have a pair of MBTs, and my review is mixed, nice for cushioning, but not so good for my back aching...i think if you are smart and break them in a little at a time like you are supposed to do, and not just 12 hour shifts...i am going to try and break them in again before i start my next job....


----------



## Smushygirl (Apr 14, 2010)

I have had the Skechers ShapeUps about a week and a half now and I love them!!! I seem to feel less pressure on my back when standing and that is a blessing. Maybe they work for me because I am an apple, I have no booty ballast, lol!


----------



## bbwildrose (Jul 3, 2010)

can anyone recommend walking shoes that look trendy for very wide feet please?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 3, 2010)

bbwildrose said:


> can anyone recommend walking shoes that look trendy for very wide feet please?



Explore the Keen brand. And explore some of the threads in the Clothing/Fashion section - I know we've had some conversations about shoes in there with some great recommendations. Good luck!


----------



## bbwildrose (Jul 3, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Explore the Keen brand. And explore some of the threads in the Clothing/Fashion section - I know we've had some conversations about shoes in there with some great recommendations. Good luck!



Thank you, I'll check them out


----------

